
How to Stop Superhuman A.I. Before It Stops Us (NY Times, Russell) - drallison
https://www.nytimes.com/search
======
drallison
Oops, the correct URL is
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/08/opinion/artificial-
intell...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/08/opinion/artificial-
intelligence.html?searchResultPosition=3)

------
drallison
NY Times Opinion by Stuart Russell at Berkeley. The key is to make it both
smart and beneficial.

------
forgotmypw
I think you the URL

